# On yer bike!



## WHT (Feb 20, 2019)

As of yesterday, I got back on my bike! I went for a bike ride that ended in me falling off my bike at the end due to overbalancing.
However, today I got back on my bike and again went for my usual bike ride.....coming home knackered and hungry.

It's a start (over again!).
I'm still trying.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 21, 2019)

WHT said:


> As of yesterday, I got back on my bike! I went for a bike ride that ended in me falling off my bike at the end due to overbalancing.
> However, today I got back on my bike and again went for my usual bike ride.....coming home knackered and hungry.
> 
> It's a start (over again!).
> I'm still trying.



Well done WHT.  Well, perhaps not the falling off bit but the rest.  Keep going.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 21, 2019)

Keep at it WHT


----------



## WHT (Feb 22, 2019)

In last 3 days; took today 22/2/19 OFF DAY OF REST! Start again tomorrow. Think this is me getting back to it. ( I did have a cycle monitor/computer; blasted thing got caught in spokes and PINGGGGED OFF! . . . seriously P* me off! So I'm not buying another one! Use google maps instead! )


----------



## Brock (Feb 24, 2019)

WHT said:


> As of yesterday, I got back on my bike! I went for a bike ride that ended in me falling off my bike at the end due to overbalancing.
> However, today I got back on my bike and again went for my usual bike ride.....coming home knackered and hungry.
> 
> It's a start (over again!).
> I'm still trying.


WHT
I was recently diagnosed with type 2 I have been monitoring my own blood sugar levels. The reading have always been around 8 a few days ago I got my bike out and within 3 days my blood sugar is down to as low as 6.5 that’s two and a half hours after break fast and a 3 mile bike ride. So I would advise you keep up the cycling. Another thing I have noticed is that I seem more flexible. I do not no if the exercise is the reason for my lower blood sugar levels but to be honest I feel better so I will continue on my bike.
Regards 
Ian Brock


----------



## WHT (Feb 24, 2019)

Brock said:


> WHT
> I was recently diagnosed with type 2 I have been monitoring my own blood sugar levels. The reading have always been around 8 a few days ago I got my bike out and within 3 days my blood sugar is down to as low as 6.5 that’s two and a half hours after breakfast and a 3 mile bike ride. So I would advise you keep up the cycling. Another thing I have noticed is that I seem more flexible. I do not no if the exercise is the reason for my lower blood sugar levels but to be honest I feel better so I will continue on my bike.
> Regards
> Ian Brock



Brock, I love cycling but every year that comes around winter sure stops me in my tracks! Pain and stiffness. I have noticed flexibility more since cycling. But on a morning I'm stiff and in pain and COLD makes it all worse. I have since been cycling with my coat on (as daft as it may look!) but it's not warm enough yet to cycle with just a fleece on. Is getting lighter of an evening though! I'm still ''doing'' and ''trying'' although some days I'm just not up to cycling at all. 

I know how serious Diabetes is, so thought of 'losing toes' - keeps me on my toes' my own scare tactics help push me 'out the door' on some days.


----------



## Cyclemanc (Feb 25, 2019)

WHT said:


> As of yesterday, I got back on my bike! I went for a bike ride that ended in me falling off my bike at the end due to overbalancing.
> However, today I got back on my bike and again went for my usual bike ride.....coming home knackered and hungry.
> 
> 
> ...



Well done!!! I'm in the same boat at min. Just got back on my bike after a big lay off. 

Keep at it, let the endorphins flow


----------

